# What is the square hole in basement floor?



## JustD (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm planning on finishing my basement, but found a square hole in the ground with tube and water in it. It was dry before the snow storms. Not sure what's that for and if I can fill it up with mortar or cement.
Thanks in advance for any insight.
Pete


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum JustD

Based on your comments......

There are drain pipes around the foundation of your home. If water makes it down to them they will dump that water into the hole.

If it's excessive you'll need to add a sump pump.

It's also an ideal spot for radon gas mitigation.

Where are you located.... and how old is the home?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That is likely a floor drain connecting to the outside drain, but if you are getting water backing up from snow, you may want to deal with it before finishing the basement. 
The wall in the back ground looks wet?


----------



## JustD (Feb 21, 2019)

HenryMac said:


> Welcome to the forum JustD
> 
> Based on your comments......
> 
> ...


Henry, I live in Glastonbury, CT. The house is 33 years old with city sewer. I dont have sump pump in the basement. Sounds like this is a sump pit, but shallow.


----------



## JustD (Feb 21, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> That is likely a floor drain connecting to the outside drain, but if you are getting water backing up from snow, you may want to deal with it before finishing the basement.
> The wall in the back ground looks wet?


Neal, the wall near the hole is wet. the upper portion is dry but has efflorescence.


----------



## JustD (Feb 21, 2019)

Do you think it might be a sewer cleanout? Thanks.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

JustD said:


> Do you think it might be a sewer cleanout? Thanks.


No. Is that pipe open? Not capped on the end?


----------



## JustD (Feb 21, 2019)

ryansdiydad said:


> No. Is that pipe open? Not capped on the end?


Two pipes, one black, another white. Both open and not capped.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

JustD said:


> Neal, the wall near the hole is wet. the upper portion is dry but has efflorescence.
> View attachment 550889


 You don't want to do any finishing until you get this figured out.


The out side of the foundation should have been damp proofed or waterproofed. The fix for that is to dig up the outside, correct the drain system and water proof the foundation. 
Or dig up the inside, even if you have a drain on the inside you would need to manage the water that is coming thru the wall. 
Like the picture that Henry posted but with a poly drape that directs the water under the slab to the drain. 


So you are in for a lot of money or a lot of work.


----------



## JustD (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you all!


----------

